# Revista Solo bici 100 % mtb, Ferrari , mercado libre ....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Para todos aquellos amigos que no entran el selecto Foro del df meb , les paso mi pensamiento del día , ja ja ja , bueno ....le bajo , que sea mi reflexión del día JA JA JA JA JA .

Saludos.

the last biker.


Amigos :

Ayer estaba echándole un vistazo al revista española Solo Bici 100% mtb , No. 197 que aunque en la etiqueta para México le pongan 04/04/08 bien sabemos que es la edición de octubre del 2007 o sea de hace 5 meses , con razón las revistas españolas de mtb nos la venden baratas, si nos llegan con 5 meses de retraso promedio , pero bueno esa es otra historia.

Lo que quería comenta y no por fastidiar mas al respecto de las bicis Ferrari , pero en dicha revista viene en la página 12 y 13 un artículo de las bicis Ferrari .

Hay varias cosas que me llaman la atención , en primer lugar , al igual que cuando apareció en México , la información es muy escueta , yo diría que hasta mas escueta de lo aparecido en México .

Quitando el cuadro que es lo realmente Ferrari , y que ; aún sin conocer detalles del mismo y desempeño , si se ve bonito lo que sea de cada quien , pero hasta ahí nada mas , no entiendo como es que se aferran a decir que es una bici que ofrece “estar en
linea con el resto de oferta del mercado “ o bien “ofertando una serie de modelos a la altura del estatus de su marca ,ofreciendo un producto de calidad y una imagen de vanguardia “ , a una pregunta que le hacen al distribuidor en España que dice textualmente . De los diferentes modelos de la gama , ¿ cuál es de todos el que mayor
proyección puede tener en nuestro mercado ? , la respuesta : “ sin duda que los cuatro modelos de niño “..........

Otro dato interesante es que ; en ningún momento mencionan a México , o bien que México tenga algo que ver en la manufactura , permiso de fabricación etc. etc. algo que aquí se parloteo bastante , si hacen alusión a que la bici es fabricada por Biciclo
S.A. pero hasta ahí nada más , tampoco dicen que sea manufacturada en Taiwán .

A leguas se ve que es un reportaje pagado , y por lo menos para mí , me hace perder cierta credibilidad que le tenía a la revista Solo bici .

Para acabarla de amolar , en la misma página 12 en la parte inferior de la hoja ,abajo de la Ferrari , aparece el anuncio de una bici VENTANA , el modelo El Ciclón , !! que ironía !! una verdadera super bici de una de las mejores marcas de mtbikes , y digo ; que ironía que lo anuncien a uno junto a alguien que es un verdadero fuera de serie , es como aquél que dijo << ..... y al aterrizar en Nueva York y asomarme a la escalerilla del avión , había un montón de personas gritándome y aplaudiéndome , chicas preciosas jalándose el cabello , no me lo explicaba.... , 
¿ sería que atrás de mí bajaron Los Beatles? .......

Y ya para acabar , quien desee adquirir una Ferrari , no tiene que ir a las grandes tiendas de bicis ,o a los almacenes de lujo o a los concesionarios ferrari , ya las hay en mercado libre .

Saludos


Luis Carretero


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hehe, ya Luis! Te hace daño para la bilis pensar tanto en las Ferrari y en su mercado.  

Por cierto, ¿que pasó con mi Ferrari? Ahí la tienes todavía? Se me pasó echarte un fonazo pero si la quiero eh, es buena para mis hermanitas que no necesitan algo pro.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:



> Hehe, ya Luis! Te hace daño para la bilis pensar tanto en las Ferrari y en su mercado.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que pasó con mi Ferrari? Ahí la tienes todavía? Se me pasó echarte un fonazo pero si la quiero eh, es buena para mis hermanitas que no necesitan algo pro.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chín , lástima que no me hablaste , la acabo de cambiar por un albúm con las fotos de todos los luchadores de la triple A y unos pases dobles para el concierto de rock de paquita la del barrio y su nuevo grupo con Steve Hackett en la guitarra, Tony Levin en el bajo, Rick Wakeman en los teclados , Carl Palmer en la batuca y los coros de los hermanos Zavala .

Ya estoy emocionado de escuchar "rata de dos patas " con un solo de Wakeman y Hackett apoyados en las voces de los Zavala .

La verdad si estuvo muy bueno el cambio , nada como mi albúm de luchadores .

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## alfonso argote (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hablando de bicis con marcas de AUTOS*

Estimado Last Biker:
No se si ya checaste la revista BIKE Mexico.
En la mas reciente edicion viene un reportaje de una bici BMW.
No tengo mucha informacion, pues solo vi la revista rapido en un puesto de revistas mientras esperaba mi camion, haya por la estacion Balderas.
Pero si alcance a ver que es una bici enduro de aprox. 145 mm de recorrido, doble suspension y con el triangulo delantero hecho de hermosos subos hidroformados.
Te paso esta informacion pues tengo entendido que eres fanatico de este tipo de bicis con nombres de autos exoticos.:thumbsup: 
Saludos y si alguien tiene mas informacion, pues que la pase.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alfonso argote said:


> Estimado Last Biker:
> No se si ya checaste la revista BIKE Mexico.
> En la mas reciente edicion viene un reportaje de una bici BMW.
> No tengo mucha informacion, pues solo vi la revista rapido en un puesto de revistas mientras esperaba mi camion, haya por la estacion Balderas.
> ...






























Aun excesivamente caras para lo que son, pero mas en linea con la realidad.

"Todos los que nos leéis sabéis que aquí no nos centramos solamente en los automóviles, sino también en medios de transporte que tienen a marca de prestigio, como BMW, como fabricante. Porque, además, sabemos que el mundo del motor es muy amplio y no queremos dejaros sin conocer nada de lo que acontece en él.

La nueva línea de bicicletas BMW se compone de diseños para todos los gustos y para todos los terrenos, desde la modelos para la ciudad, hasta modelos destinados al campo y a la práctica más salvaje off-road, pasando por modelos especialmente pensados para el público infantil pero que, como debe ser, no prescinden de calidad ni de unos componentes duraderos y fiables. Los materiales utilizados son el aluminio, con elementos de carbono en las de más calidad.

El modelo Cross Country posee suspensión Manitoru R-7 y grupo Shimano XTR, con pedales Shimano PD-M 540, y cuadro de aluminio. Su peso es de 11,4 kilos. La Enduro Bike es también de Aluminio, con grupo Shimano XT y pedales Wellgo Dualpedal. Su peso es de 13,5 kilos. La Hardtail es de aluminio y grupo Shimano XT. La Touringbike es de aluminio, con grupo Shimano Deore (Deore RD, FD y SL), sus pedales son de aluminio (con reflector incorporado), y su peso es de 16,3 kilos. La Cruise Bike es de aluminio, y el grupo es Shimano Alivio; su peso es de 13,9 kilos.

Los precios orientativos son los siguientes (en España podrán variar):
BMW Mountainbike Cross Country&#8230;&#8230;..€ 4.200,00
BMW Mountainbike Enduro&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.€ 2.900,00
BMW Mountainbike Enduro Lim. Ed&#8230;&#8230;€ 4.500,00
BMW Hard-Tail Bike&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; A consultar
BMW Touringbike Internal Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.€ 1.300,00
BMW Touring Bike Titanium&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..€ 1.260,00
BMW Cruise Bike&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;€ 850,00
BMW Cruise Bike Junior&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..€ 399,00
BMW Kidsbike&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..€ 269,00"

https://www.motorspain.com/14-03-2008/marcas/bmw/bmw-presenta-su-linea-de-bicicletas-para-el-2008

O 750 euros por esta Mazda (Bianchi)....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*BMW Bicis Muy Wácala*



alfonso argote said:


> Estimado Last Biker:
> No se si ya checaste la revista BIKE Mexico.
> En la mas reciente edicion viene un reportaje de una bici BMW.
> No tengo mucha informacion, pues solo vi la revista rapido en un puesto de revistas mientras esperaba mi camion, haya por la estacion Balderas.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Alfonso :
Yo también ya ví la revista , nada más que yo la ví en una peluquería de piojito donde me cobran 10 pesos por cortarme el cabello de casquete corto , tipo soldado , pués.

Si soy fanático de la bicis con nombre de auto exótico , pero para criticarlas como Joserra critica a Hugo Sánchez y al America , o sea a lo g.....

Sinceramente para mi gusto las BMW están horribles , la doradita parece Specialized de finales de los noventa solo que mal hecha , la otra parece la bici de Robocop , se ven como mal terminadas o muy avantgarde , o muy espaciales o que el diseñador le pega duro al peyote o al chemo , pero en fin cada quien su gusto y se respeta.

Lo que si ni hablar es que escogieron mucho mejor equipamiento que Ferrari , pero de calle.

Yo mejor me espero a que Rocky Mountain fabrique la Chevy Truck en honor de su fiel fan y defensor R.R.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chín , lástima que no me hablaste , la acabo de cambiar por un albúm con las fotos de todos los luchadores de la triple A y unos pases dobles para el concierto de rock de paquita la del barrio y su nuevo grupo con Steve Hackett en la guitarra, Tony Levin en el bajo, Rick Wakeman en los teclados , Carl Palmer en la batuca y los coros de los hermanos Zavala .
> 
> ...


Y me invitarás al concierto??? Di que si!!!! si????? 

Yo soy fan!!! espero cante la de la chancla!


----------

